# Neuling: JSP oder Faclets?



## Silentris (23. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

tue erst seit einer Weile mit java rumprobieren, und hatte jetz jedoch die möglichkeit an einer Servlet Applikation etwas zu arbeiten (also etwas modifiziert).

Das hat nun Interesse geweckt und möchte mich nun etwas tiefer in die Materie begeben. 

Nun wollte ich erst mehr über jsp lesen, Jetzt lese ich im Intenet aber, dass vor allem Facelets hoch geprießen werden. 

Daher wollte ich mal fragen ob eines von beiden "eher" zu empfehlen ist (sind JSP schon veraltet??, bieten Facelets mehr Möglichkeiten als jsp? usw.)?

Gruß,
Silentris


----------



## grischan (30. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

wenn du Webanwendungen mit JAVA schreiben möchtest ist es wichtig die JSP-Technologie zu kennen. JSP sind nicht veraltet, Faceltes aber eine neue und sehr gute Alternative. Du solltest dich aber auch über JSF informieren um den Hintergrund hinter Facelets ordentlich zu verstehen. Welche Technik du verwendest hängt meistens von den Anforderungen an die Obergläche ab. Ich bevorzuge eindeutig Faceltes, da sich damit reiner XHTML-Quelltext schreiben lässt. Bei JSP wird Java mit HTML gemischt, wodurch nur Leute mit Java-Kenntnissen die Oberflächen pflegen können. Von den Möglichkeiten die beide Technologien bieten gibt es kaum Unterschiede, d.h. alles was du mit JSPs machen kannst, kannst du auch mit Facelets umsetzen und umgekehrt.


----------



## Terminator (30. Jun 2009)

Halte JSP für veraltet.
Wenn du keine älteren JSP-Projekte betreuen musst, dann skip JSP und lern nur Facelets.


----------



## HLX (30. Jun 2009)

Halte Facelets für veraltet - wieder nur eine fehleranfällige Skriptsprachenerweiterung. GWT ist jetzt in! Also beschäftige dich ausschließlich mit GWT und nichts anderem.

Spaß beiseite. Die Entwicklung geht derzeit in viele Richtungen weiter. Es gibt zahlreiche Frameworks für verschiedene Technologien. Facelets und GWT sind jeweils nur eins davon.

JSP ist allerdings eine wichtige Basis-Technologie. Ich halte Grundkenntnisse darüber unverzichtbar, da das Einsatzspektrum durch die Verwendung in verschiedensten Frameworks sehr breit ist. Wer flexibel auf Anforderungen reagieren können will, sollte sich auf jeden Fall damit beschäftigt haben.


----------



## Silentris (30. Jun 2009)

ok, danke für die Antworten

dann bleib ich erstmal bei jsp und danach facelets.


----------



## Terminator (1. Jul 2009)

> Halte Facelets für veraltet - wieder nur eine fehleranfällige Skriptsprachenerweiterung. GWT ist jetzt in! Also beschäftige dich ausschließlich mit GWT und nichts anderem

Au weh - da irrst du dich aber gewaltig.
Facelets wird in EE6 die Standard JSF View Technologie anstatt JSP.
Neue Features funzen dann gar nicht mehr in JSP.


----------



## HLX (1. Jul 2009)

Terminator hat gesagt.:


> > Halte Facelets für veraltet - wieder nur eine fehleranfällige Skriptsprachenerweiterung. GWT ist jetzt in! Also beschäftige dich ausschließlich mit GWT und nichts anderem
> 
> Au weh - da irrst du dich aber gewaltig.
> Facelets wird in EE6 die Standard JSF View Technologie anstatt JSP.
> Neue Features funzen dann gar nicht mehr in JSP.



War, wie im Folgesatz geschrieben, auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint. 
Aber wie du schon schreibst, sind Facelets für JSF gemacht und nicht jeder will mit JSF entwickeln, auch wenn SUN es zum Standard erkoren hat.


----------



## JanHH (4. Aug 2009)

Sollte man dem Threadstarter aber dann nicht raten "lerne erst JSP und dann JSF"? Gleich zu Facelets kommt mir vor wie einen Schritt zu überspringen.


----------



## maki (4. Aug 2009)

JanHH hat gesagt.:


> Sollte man dem Threadstarter aber dann nicht raten "lerne erst JSP und dann JSF"? Gleich zu Facelets kommt mir vor wie einen Schritt zu überspringen.


Früher hätte ich geraten, erst Servlets, dann JSP und danach JSF... mit dem Advent von JSF 2.0 aber ist JSP für JSF gestorben. Halte das Verständnis von Servlets für viel wichtiger als JSPs zu verstehen 
Wenn der TS also in Zukunft nur mit JSF 2.0+ arbeiten wollte, kann er wirklich JSP auslassen.


----------



## JanHH (6. Aug 2009)

MUSS man dann mit Facelets arbeiten? Muss ich meine auf JSPs basierende JSF-Anwendung dann gleich umstricken?

Andererseits, wirklich viel Arbeit wäre auch das ja nicht..


----------



## maki (6. Aug 2009)

Mit JSF 2.0 kann man zwar immer noch JSPs verwenden, die neuen JSF 2.0 Features lassen sich damit aber nicht nutzen.


----------



## JanHH (8. Aug 2009)

Naja, JSPs zu Facelets-xhtml umzubauen ist ja nicht allzu schwierig.


----------

